# License plate screws?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking for ones that do NOT rust. Got my Atlas in March and the screws on the front and back are already rusted pretty badly. Has anyone purchased better ones that last? From my experience the thread can be some super-specific metric size, no idea what it is but I want ones that fit perfectly.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Google stainless steel screws, I see ads for them in my feed on IG. I've even seen titanium ones


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Drive to hardware store.

Remove one of the screws. Use the store's bolt guide to figure out the threading and length of screw. Buy stainless steel version of it

It's probably a M6 screw


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

derekjl said:


> Looking for ones that do NOT rust. Got my Atlas in March and the screws on the front and back are already rusted pretty badly. Has anyone purchased better ones that last? From my experience the thread can be some super-specific metric size, no idea what it is but I want ones that fit perfectly.


Ever heard of stainless steel? Ever heard of "Home Depot" or "Lowes"? Ever seen their bolt thread checking station? Not rocket science.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Stainless ones are key. 

My dealer had put some coated screws that's weather nicely.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My past 3 new VWs had screws that rusted within 6 months. My Arteon screws are already rusting. Does anyone have an amazon link to stainless ones?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> My past 3 new VWs had screws that rusted within 6 months. My Arteon screws are already rusting. Does anyone have an amazon link to stainless ones?


You mean you don't have a hardware anywhere near you? :screwy: Home Depot or Lowes will make it very easy to get the exact "screws" you need.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> My past 3 new VWs had screws that rusted within 6 months. My Arteon screws are already rusting. Does anyone have an amazon link to stainless ones?


Man, that's a cheap dealer. LOL. My Atlas's screws have been holding up and haven't shown any sign of rust, and it's been just over 2 years. And that's with salty winter mix.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Stainless is the way to go for plate screws. Your local Depot Motorsports should be well-stocked.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I just put my plates on and noticed the rear are torx head and the front are just self tapping and it doesn't even seem to bite all the way when you bottom out the screw


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

foofighter28 said:


> I just put my plates on and noticed the rear are torx head and the front are just self tapping and it doesn't even seem to bite all the way when you bottom out the screw


Plates are installed by the dealer or the customer, not VW. Fix it the way you prefer.


----------



## OldVWFan (Feb 2, 2003)

*License Plate Screws*

Go to Lowe's, Home Depot, or Ace hardware and look for the specialty bolts section, then find metric bolts, and then Stainless Steel. These will not rust. Have done this before and they worked well. Should be able to match the machine threads at any of these places or similar place selling Stainless steel metric machine bolts.


----------



## omahamike (Aug 3, 2018)

*License Plate bolts/screws...*



derekjl said:


> Looking for ones that do NOT rust. Got my Atlas in March and the screws on the front and back are already rusted pretty badly. Has anyone purchased better ones that last? From my experience the thread can be some super-specific metric size, no idea what it is but I want ones that fit perfectly.


Any auto parts store has the nylon screws that are made for mounting license plates. I have used these for years! They're cheap too! Or go to Home Depot or Lowe's with one of the rusted screws and look for stainless steel screws that size. They won't rust either.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Checkout this site https://instagram.com/titaniumcarparts?igshid=i5sc7xwuguce


----------

